# Can someone explain why this was done?



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I have been to a few houses with these set ups.....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

His and hers. 

Is one a bidet?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> His and hers.
> 
> Is one a bidet?



Nope...both identical toilets.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

He was tired of his wife [email protected]@ing about the ondition of the toilet when he was done.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The family that poops together stays together.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Just not right!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I've seen 2 water closets in the same master bath but never in the same room. Kinda creepy really.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't see what wrong...

I have four toilets in my washroom side by side

When you got to go you got to go...

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> I've seen 2 water closets in the same master bath but never in the same room. Kinda creepy really.



This particular customer where I took this pic....each have their own one....but I didn't ask if they use them at the same time...I knew something was up when I came in the door and the husband said..."It's the wife's toilet that is acting up, not mine"......huh?....then I saw...hers is the one on the left....:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Put up a partition, and a couple of doors and you'll have a Cracker Barrel bathroom...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> This particular customer where I took this pic....each have their own one....but I didn't ask if they use them at the same time...I knew something was up when I came in the door and the husband said..."It's the wife's toilet that is acting up, not mine"......huh?....then I saw...hers is the one on the left....:blink:


If hers is a handicap then it would fail. The flush handle would need to be on the right


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I know the answer. One is for pee one is for poo. The pee one doesn't get flushed after every use


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a  up thing if you have to ask you are not gonna understand:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> If hers is a handicap then it would fail. The flush handle would need to be on the right



Nope...nothing ADA about these folks or their house...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Nope...nothing ADA about these folks or their house...


I know. I was just sayin


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

is there any privacy in that house


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I wanna know if they each have there own tv, recliner, and beds?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> I wanna know if they each have there own tv, recliner, and beds?



The outer room to this room has a long vanity with the double lav sinks too....and they each have their own sink....:blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It would make sense if they also had a double vanity

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

found this for you...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> found this for you...


Is that a short bus?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Indie said:


> His and hers.
> 
> Is one a bidet?


With a tank?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ok?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

^^^ Studor vent prototype


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok?



What the Frank?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There's somethin you don't see everyday....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is that a short bus?


Can anyone find a short bus with pilot written on it

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Can anyone find a short bus with pilot written on it
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



Photoshop can. Redwood seemed to have a knack for that. Had a hilarious Swamp people cover. :laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> Photoshop can. Redwood seemed to have a knack for that. Had a hilarious Swamp people cover. :laughing:



Play nice boys....or try.:icon_wink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Play nice boys....or try.:icon_wink:



It was a really funny time here on the Zone. Epic battles. Lot's of laughs. Also, lots of nastiness. More than a couple of people were banned.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/swamp-people-10117/


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I have been to a few houses with these set ups.....



Drag racing fans no doubt.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe she hates wet lids in the dark,,,,


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Dueling OCD.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It is difficult to explain why people want stuff. Give them what they want and they are happy.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok?


 
That's simple to figure out!

That faucet when opened and water comes out is a signal to call Pinkey cause my main trap is blocked.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> I have been to a few houses with these set ups.....


Never have to complain about leaving the seat up.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Dueling OCD.


Yeah they must be germaphobes!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok?




I know what it is 
An old house trap that was plumbed in crazy, The bib is a cheap way of sealing off a leak in the cast


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok?


 Its obviously there for water conservation. Recycled water for garden!:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Conjoined twins lived there once. When nature calls, it's a party line.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I love the trap picture, an easy method to provide doctor with stool and urine samples :laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Because after you have read the sport section your partner has just finished the comics!:laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

competetive family
"I bet I can poop faster than you"
"ok, ready set go!"


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Wonder if they hold hands?


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok?


Where's the SOLO cup?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

surfdog said:


> Wonder if they hold hands?


sickos


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> sickos



Naw.....they are about 408 years old....


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Plumbdog said:


> competetive family
> "I bet I can poop faster than you"
> "ok, ready set go!"


Lets have a Grunt Off!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Green trim on pink toilets, man they are weird.


----------

